# hmm what's going on with this auto? Anyone?



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 10, 2014)

I wad thinking it was jus a freak cause that's how it started growing. . Bur now I'm seeing Wht looks to me as a nitrogen def.. not sure what's going on with this one. . She's also the only one doing this, and my other auto (same strain) is looking nothing like it.. She looks fine and really healthy. . This jus got me a lil puzzled.. And not all the leaves are doing it r showing sings of a def. . The strain is auto bubblicious grown in soil (as you can see lol) with fox farm nutes. . The last time I did this strain this didn't happen so I don't know what's up really :hairpull:  last two pics are the healthy one 

View attachment 1397167205457.jpg


View attachment 1397167265045.jpg


View attachment 1397167307517.jpg


View attachment 1397167388616.jpg


View attachment 1397167915270.jpg


View attachment 1397167942598.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 10, 2014)

Is it just the real low/bottom set of leaves or are the tops looking the same?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 10, 2014)

It stayed at the leaves right after the peddle leaves and pretty much go up with the deformed leaves (pic 1 and 2) . Stops mid way and looks wrinkled and showing colors as if it has a def (pics 3 and 4)


----------



## Locked (Apr 10, 2014)

How old are they and have you been ph'ing your water and feed to 6-3-6-8?  I stick with 6.5 as it right in the middle and leaves room to be off either way.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 10, 2014)

They are almost 3 weeks old. . My ph be set at 6.5-6.6 same water as the other plants


----------



## Locked (Apr 10, 2014)

Please tell me you didn't top those Autos?  In those pics it looks like they have been topped.   You don't Top or Fim Auto plants. Lst only. They have too short a veg time to top or fim them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2014)

I really don't have any idea since the other plants are doing fine.  The entire plant looks a little funky--the leaves are not really forming well and it is just not growing right.  Can you think of anything at all that you did different to this plant?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 10, 2014)

Yea I did top them.. Jus was trying something.. And no I did nothing extra to this plant, everything I did to this one I did to all of them. . Well jus hope it's nothing major and I get some funky bus to go with them leaves


----------



## DrFever (Apr 10, 2014)

From looking at the picture  looks to me  heat stressed  maybe find a better way to monitor  room temps, that or maybe  root bound  and plant is not able to uptake  sufficient fluids  either  way it is heat stressed... the edges of the leaves will begin to curl up and the leaves will begin to "cup." your leafs will start  to get yellow and  brown spots shortly


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 10, 2014)

There in 5 gal pots and my temps are 73-77° so I doubt is any of them.. But thanks tho


----------



## DrFever (Apr 10, 2014)

Well again  where is your actual  temp being  recorded ????  you can room showing  70 degrees  yet actual  temp on  top of plant  is  86 
  So with that said .....again at your plants  notice  leafs  near top  where most of the light and heat is @   via   nearest to light source ????  telling yea  man    what causes leafs to curl up ????   common sense  tells me  there  hoping it rains so they can  collect  water  99.9 percent of  drought plants  will also show this form   of leaf curl      so this  brings me  to also mentioning  root bound ???
 cause plant is losing more  fluids then it can uptake  so osmosis   where   being root bound  is causing  issues  from plant uptaking  a equal amount of fluids  then it  is  releasing   you got proper fans  blowing  inbetween tops and light source ???  take a temp  or  set up thermometer  near your  top of plant  bet its 80 +


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 10, 2014)

Unless these roots shot to the bottom of the pot they not root bound. . I jus put them in the 5 gal pots last week. . I got the thermamature hanging at the canopy level and it reads 75 but I'll see wht I can do to get the temps siang a lil more.. I watered them day before yesterday the next time I water will be tomorrow


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't believe that is heat or root bind. Although, the leaf curl and discoloration can be associated with heat/drought, I think your issues are coming from the plant being topped as Hamster said. I don't know the nature of autos but I do know that some Indica dominant strains do not like being topped or fimmed, and many breeders of such strains will give specific warning to not top them. I suspect that the topping caused the funky leaf disfiguring and then the plant was a bit shocked by it. I also think that your transplanting it while it was in shock has aggravated the problem.

Give it some time and don't "try" to ffix it as that can make it worse sometimes. I don't normally recommend foliar feeding except in certain situations, but I believe a little spritz of something like superthrive for a few days may help it recover a little faster from the stress that it is suffering. However, it may not come back fully from the topping to produce like the other plant.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks hushpuppy.. But I would of suspected that topping and transplanting was the issue, however it was doing this before I did any of those things to it. . Im really stomped on this. . And I already been trying foliar feeding them with micro nutes (big bloom)


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 12, 2014)

Lights are to low!


whats the humidity looking like in there?

it also could be to low... causing the brittle leaves or the light is just baking them.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 12, 2014)

Humidity is at 40% and I have the light above it at like 2 feet above the plants. . The leaves not brittle ay al they feel fine. . Jus don't look fine from being disfigured and wrinkled


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 12, 2014)

If they had the disfiguring before you did anything to them then it is possibly a genetic anomaly. Sometimes a pathogen can cause that type of disfiguring but I doubt that is the case here as it usually affects several plants and you said that it is only this one plant doing this.

Now the leaf edge curl is a common symptom of the plant being too hot and/or dry as TOA said but I would think again that the other plants would show the same issues if it was heat. However, if you have a fan blowing in the space and it is hitting that one plant first and is staying fairly steady, especially with 40% humidity, that would cause the leaf edge curl (but not the bad disfiguring, that is something else). Typically in veg, you want to maintain a higher humidity in your room, 55-65% is the sweet zone, then back down to the 40ish% range for flowering.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2014)

This was just touched on and not really expounded on--topping autos.  But if you are growing autos, I think it is important.  Autos should not be topped or really have any kind of training done that causes stress to them and slows down their growth.  The time the plant spends trying to repair itself is time that it is not growing bud.  While photoperiod plants can be vegged longer so the plant can repair itself, this is not the case with autos that only live x number of days.  Any stress at all can and does have an adverse affect on yield. 

I am beginning to believe that you may just have some kind of mutant there.  It happens in the plant world as it happens everywhere else.  If your other plants are healthy, I think I would concentrate on them.  Sometimes you just have to let a plant go.....


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 13, 2014)

I do have a fan in there blowing at all times. . I would love to get the humidity up but that will cost money that I don't have and ifi did I would need to get a new veg light and veg tent.... im all to familiar with heart issues and preparing to tackle that before it gets hot outside, imma get a portable a/c unit for that.. As far as topping the auto, I knew it wasn't a good idea but I like to experiment a lil lol. . But I hope that it don't bother it to bad. I also starting to think that is jus a mutant plant, cause it don't seems to be doing bad really.. I'll get you all an update pic soon


----------



## Locked (Apr 13, 2014)

BluntFullOfKush said:


> I would love to get the humidity up but that will cost money that I don't have




Don't stress on getting the Humidity up.  IMO low humidity is a virtual non factor for most grows. High humidity is a much bigger problem and can cause huge problems. The biggest being bud rot.  You don't know heartache till you go to harvest a big fat cola and discover half of it is rotten and garbage.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 13, 2014)

Then I'll jus get the potable a/c unit for heat whn the summer comes


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonder Wht size I should get for my tent


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 16, 2014)

I wouldn't try to set up an AC that is connected directly to the tent unless it is like 8x10. You would be better served to cool the airspace around the outside of the tent, and allow the ventilation system pull the cooled air into the tent. This way you don't get very cold and dry air blowing in directly on the plants. You want to mix that cooled air with warmer and moister air so that you have a nice comfortable air mass going into the tent.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you cause I had that concern aswell. . Looking that my tent is avg sized (4x4x6.5 ft) Altho it will be compact it will still take up spice that can be used. . Im guessing my room is 16ft x 20 feet.. I took measurements whn I had the smell issue and redid the ceiling. . So I'm asking,  wht would be the best size or add o been seeing, btu's?


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 17, 2014)

the color and texture looks a lil like mine, but mine is just such a mess. But its healthy as hell otherwise. Like stated maybe its just a mutant.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 17, 2014)

My other pics are in the grow journal section


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 19, 2014)

In a 16x20 room I would use no less than 10K BTU AC. The little mobile ac units are not the best for these types of setups because they continually have to exhaust air that is used to cool. They take in air from the room and half is cooled and returned to the room, the other half is heated and expelled. This means that the ac by itself is continuing to pull warmer air in from outside the room. Using a wall mounted unit is better as it is more efficient at cooling.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 19, 2014)

Cool. . I think imma get a Window unit instead. .  That may work better


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 19, 2014)

Lowes and Home depot have several units on sale right now.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 14, 2014)

it looks like sunburn and the plant is showing heat stress  


the record auto was grown by seymor buds  he pulled 300+ grams from a single automazar that was topped 


i lst and super crop / pinch  my auto's and on rare  occasion have been known to  top them


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 23, 2014)

Light is to low and your ph is/was off.


----------

